# Sentinel Shortage!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know the inside scoop on the production stoppage, but we switched to Trifexis. Same thing but with a flea killing component, too.

--Q


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Bailey is due for her next pill on June 9. Any other members have any suggestions so I can do some research to see what may be best for Bailey. Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I overheard my vet talking about the reason for the stop in production. I couldn't recite the details but it not sound like anything concerning. Just needed to shut things down to meet legal requirements, etc.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

The plant was shut down due to quality control issues with some of the human medications manufactured there (none of the pet medications were affected accoridng to the manufacturer).

I use Interceptor, which is also no longer available, so when mine is gone I need to find a new preventive. 

I have done a bunch of research. The options are:

*Chewables:*
Trifexis (heartworm, adult fleas, hookworms, roundworms and whipworms--NOT ticks or flea eggs)

Heartgard (heartworm only)

Heartgard Plus (heartworm and roundworms, hookworms--NOT fleas or ticks)

Iverhart Max (heartworm, rounds, hookworms and tapeworms--NOT fleas or ticks)

Iverhart Plus, PetTrust Plus, Tri-Heart Plus (heartworm, rounds and hookworms--NOT fleas or ticks)

*Spot-on topicals:*
Revolution (heartworm, adult fleas, flea eggs, American dog tick--NOT intestinal parasites)

Advantage Multi (heartworm, adult fleas, flea eggs, hookworms, rounds and whips--NOT ticks)

There is also an injectable heartworm preventive called ProHeart that you can get from your vet (every six months).


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks PaddleAddict.

Have you narrowed down your search at all? I think that where I live, heartworm is very rare. I think we have hook & round worm here. I've never had a problem with fleas but, we do get a lot of cats & foxes strolling through the backyard. Are spot-on topicals safe? Just asking as I remember reading some bad reviews about them a few years ago.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I have not decided what to do yet. I still have two months of Interceptor left and five months of Advantix.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

My girl is on Interceptor too and when I went to refill today I was told they don't have Interceptor and are substituting with Vethical. I want to do a little research on it so told them I will come back. The vet is a VCA practice and I was told Vethical is manufactured for VCA. Active ingredients are ivermectin/pyrantel pamoate/praziquantel for the Vethical vs. the active ingredient in Interceptor which is milbemycin oxime.

Has anyone used the Vethical?

Eclipse and Fallon


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I had not heard of this, so looked it up. It's kind of hard to find any real information, it's all very vague on the website, but my best educated guess is Vethical is some kind of compounding pharmacy that is manufacturing products specifically for VCA clinics. 

The drug ingredients look the same as Iverhart Max, which treats heartworm, roundworms, hookworms and tapeworms.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My kids all took interceptor and after discussion with my vet and another vet friend and lots of internet research we are going to use revolution. Reasons mainly are because my kids are so small revolution is the only one that does not have weight restriction. Penelope gets the 0-5 lbs and the other kids 5-10 lbs. I just have to keep them separated when I apply it so they don't lick it off each other. 

I have not used it yet but I am very nervous about switching but have no choice.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Proheart*



PaddleAddict said:


> The plant was shut down due to quality control issues with some of the human medications manufactured there (none of the pet medications were affected accoridng to the manufacturer).
> 
> I use Interceptor, which is also no longer available, so when mine is gone I need to find a new preventive.
> 
> ...


Someone posted a story on FB recently about Proheart and the death of her dog..Ill see if I can find the link to the story.

Yes, here is the link https://www.facebook.com/FriendsOfArizonaShelterAnimals/posts/324976374246536 I googled proheart and death and there were many stories there :-( Its so scary making choices for our beloved pets when you read things like this.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

So today is the day that Bailey is due for her worm medication. I went to the vets and they obviously have no Sentinel left, so recommended (and sold me) a Trifexis pill. 

I came home, got on the computer and Googled it. I must say, I'm not sure what to do now. There seem to be a lot of people that like the product and there are a lot of people that strongly advise against using it.

I think I'm leaning towards not using it as there seems to be a lot of posts talking about bad reactions (vomiting, lethargy, skin sores and even death) that obviously makes me very nervous. I don't know if these "warning" posts fall into "the one in a million" category or not.

I know one of the members here (Quossum) switched to Trifexis and hasn't mentioned anything about reactions that I know of, so just wondering if anyone else has used this product and their thoughts on the above mentioned reactions. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I use advantage multi because ticks aren't a big threat here, when we travel to the mainland I check him every night..

I'm not sure what the risks are to topical treatments, if there are risks they must be long term. I am amazing that a topical treatment will last a month, and wonder what it does to their skin, but I guess the same could be said for the pills... ingesting pesticide vs. rubbing it into your skin, I think I would choose the skin option if I had to give it to myself, but I am no scientist.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

So I returned the Trifexis pill that I got the other day from the vet. I think the deciding factor was reading all the comments on the Trifexis FB page. I think that I may try the advantage multi.




lrkellly said:


> I use advantage multi because ticks aren't a big threat here, when we travel to the mainland I check him every night..


The vet tech told me tonight that the deer tick is becoming more & more of a problem on the Island as they are coming over from NB on birds.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Clicker,

My vet tech mentioned that we do have ticks here, but that they are rare, and that they are also easy to get rid of. hmm. Maybe it is worth it to find treatment to prevent ticks as well.. I just went with her recommendation, but maybe that is a mistake...

Let me know what you decide.... 

Also I just re-read my last post, wow, no excuse for that grammar. I'm going to edit it now. 

edit: too late to edit last post


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

I also came across this today. Lots of great articles here.

The Whole Dog


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Has anyone used Diatomaceous Earth (DE) as a preventative method for internal & external parasites? I came across some information on a FB group that I'm a member of. This sounds like an option for me but, I guess I need some more info & opinions. Please post if you have any experience using this.

Farm Supplies for Natural or Organic Farming/Kelp/Amorphous Silica/Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth


----------

